# The Urban Renaissance (Piano in Blue, Leogria..)



## Vision (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey all, 

Thought I'd share a Fusion track I've been working on lately. 

The aim was to incorporate elements of '60's Cool Jazz, Symphony Orchestra, and NY/Detriot Hip Hip rhythm. 

Tools used..

Piano in Blue, Albion I, Albion II Loegria, Spitfire Solo Strings, Addictive Drums, BPM, Sample Modeling French Horn & Trumpet, Spectrasonics Omnisphere & Trilian, CineBrass. The track grows a bit.. and I thoroughly enjoyed working with albion/spitfire strings in this one. Not to mention Piano in Blue (quickly starting to be my go to piano).

Anyway.. feedback always welcomed, and appreciated. 

Thanks for listening

-p

http://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/the ... aissance-1


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey, that's really cool. How refreshing....crafted music again! 
It has a very nice...hmm...how to describe it?..."laid back swing"? How'd you do that?

Very very nice...until the abrupt "Pandora-style fade-out" at the end. :wink:


----------



## Blakus (Oct 22, 2012)

Love this, really fun to listen to! Great work! Enjoyed those piano moments a lot, and the bass, and the orchestral elements, and the groove - ok I'll stop =o


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh man, I really love that bass-line. Sound is very good, arrangement too.

Just the only thing to mention could be, that the solo-bass is so detailed, the drums so clear and near, also the piano is so detailed, so those big stringpads seem to be a little to far away and to synthie. I think it would have been cool if they were a little more detailed to, maybe the LASS-Sound would fit better into this piece. Do you understand what I want to say?

But also, really good track, so thanks for sharing this.

Best regards, Jan


----------



## Kralc (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, awesome track! Love the trumpet with the synth near the end, smooth stuff.


----------



## Arbee (Oct 22, 2012)

Love this, great groove - I could listen to the last minute or so over and over and over (in fact I think I just did 8) ).


----------



## johnnyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Wicked groove! And great mix.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 22, 2012)

Love it, especially the piano sections and the steady bass + brass at the end. Such a chill groove. The kind of thing I could just leave on forever. :D


----------



## Vision (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys, thanks so much for the feedback. Appreciate it.


----------

